# Logitech wireless receiver



## aperio (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can obtain a logitech C-UQ27 receiver for an older logitech number pad (part no. 867429-0000)? 
Or can anyone tell me if there is another logitech receiver that would work with this number pad?
I would be very grateful for any useful information.

This receiver also works with a logitech wireless mouse (part no. 831329-0000)


----------



## Joe Bloggs (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post 'e-bay' , but check it out by searching for C-UQ27.
I have the nano dongle which is really good but alas I don't know if it will work for your equipment , might be worth dropping an e-mail to logi.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would suggest contacting the manufacturer to avoid problems.


----------



## aperio (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks, guys, for the quick replies. Unfortunately the only e-bay results were items already sold and Logitech are no help, as they do not sell the individual dongles- you have to buy the complete package. 
I will suggest this to my financial director, who is the lady looking for it. 
The best buy seems to be the N305 number pad with the mini unifying dongle.


----------



## cbaytech (Mar 22, 2012)

In case anyone is still looking, some are available on Amazon..


----------

